

Apple: We’re the patent trolls’ top target, facing 92 lawsuits in 3 years - absconditus
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/02/apple-top-target-of-patent-trolls-faced-92-lawsuits-in-three-years/

======
doctorwho
Anyone remember the lame "look and feel" lawsuit Apple launched against
Microsoft in the 1990's? Apple popularized some of the very attacks that
today's patent trolls are using against them (and everyone else) today. Apple
has also resorted to the same crybaby tactics (more effectively than vs
Microsoft) against Samsung. Yet they continue to cry foul when someone dares
to use something from their own bag of dirty tricks against them.

------
dredmorbius
Article should define PAE ( _never_ use an acronym without defining it, that
should be SOP).

Patent Assertion Entity: [http://www.generalpatent.com/glossary-
terms](http://www.generalpatent.com/glossary-terms)

------
vonsydov
We're also super rich.

